# Pompano floats



## Hook line stinker

Does anyone know where I can buy about 50-100 floats for surf fishing in the Pensacola area? I would like yellow, orange, or pink if possible.

Thanks in advance,

Joe


----------



## mjg21

*floats*

the only place i know is carbelas online i dont think anybody local carries anything but big orange ones.


----------



## compulsivehp

I buy mine from lurepartsonline. I like the 1/4" chartreuse/orange floats. They are about the size of a pill.


----------



## weedline

wardens lures winner bodies is what they are called


----------



## Hook line stinker

Thanks for the feedback gentlemen, I went with lurepartsonline and bought 40 or so for $8 plus shipping. I got 20 orange and 20 orange/chartreusse so I couldn't be happier.

Thanks again guys,

Joe


----------



## ChileRelleno

I often use short 1" pieces of the brightly colored sunglasses straps that I use for bubble rigs. 
They're very inexpensive, have green, orange, red & yellow and yes they float.

I think the last floats I bought were at Tightlines in P'cola.

If you want to find them online, search for bait rig floats, buy those and cut them in half... Its what the stores do, and then repackage for Pompano.


----------



## weedline

bass pro and half hitch used to sell them but never had much selection


----------



## Hook line stinker

There are the ones I got...#33 and #46.


----------



## weedline

this is what u want they have hundreds of color combos steer clear of the sun glasses tubing unless u love shredded rigs spanish blues and skipjacks eat them up


----------



## weedline




----------



## ChileRelleno

weedline said:


> steer clear of the sun glasses tubing unless u love shredded rigs spanish blues and skipjacks eat them up


While I've had the occasional Skippie, Whiting & Ground Mullet, I've never had a Blue or Spaniard eat one... I've even had a few Pomps. 



Now this one looks like a winner.
https://store.yakimabait.com/product.php?productid=16319&cat=301&page=1


----------



## Mike Moore

Man there are several colors in that Yakima line that I'd like to try. If anyone would like to share the cost and split the product with me send me a PM. I saw 4 colors that I want to order. Split cost would be about 30 bucks each.

Mike


----------



## 56009

> Man there are several colors in that Yakima line that I'd like to try. If anyone would like to share the cost and split the product with me send me a PM. I saw 4 colors that I want to order. Split cost would be about 30 bucks each.
> 
> Mike


I'm not able to throw in for the full $30, but if you get a few more people on board at $5 or so a piece, let me know. Thanks for the offer either way.

I looked through the colors, and the luminous spot and blue glo flame tiger look a lot like sand fleas with eggs.


----------



## Surf Dreaming

On these Pomp rigs, is the float held in place by anything or are they allowed to float freely on the leader? Also, are they used only in specific conditions?


----------

